# What paint would you use to paint a compound bow?



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any specific type you would use?


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Remove all the old paint located on the compound bow with mineral spirits. Pour a small amount of mineral spirits on a clean cloth and wipe down the bow to loosen all of the paint that still remains. Run the cloth over the entire surface and add more mineral spirits, if necessary.

Scrape off the excess paint with a paint scraper. Press the scraper firmly against the bow and run it along the bow until all of the paint is removed. Pick up any loose pieces that are laying around.

Is it safe to use mineral spirits on a compound bow?


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Krylon reddish brown primer.


----------



## Niste (Jul 4, 2013)

KG 2400 is the way to go. Perfect result that covers perfectly and the paintlayer is as thin as anything you can get your hands on.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Krylon reddish brown primer.


As a first coat?


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Niste said:


> KG 2400 is the way to go. Perfect result that covers perfectly and the paintlayer is as thin as anything you can get your hands on.


do I need to put anything under it?


----------



## Mike W. (Mar 12, 2005)

Mineral spirits won't hurt the metal, but running a scraper all over it might. Why not have it sandblasted? I'd rather pay $20 or less than have to deal with trying to clean it with solvents.

As for the Gun Kote, that would be a fine finish as long as you have a way to apply it (HVLP) and an oven large enough to bake it.

If you're going to go to all that trouble, why not have it powder coated?


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Good point, about the powder coating, thanks.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

Duracoat it. Will last a long time. I did it about 3 years ago to my PSE Stinger and it still looks like new.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jan 18, 2011)

scubaseven said:


> Good point, about the powder coating, thanks.


I just had my wifes PSE Chaos riser powder coated and it only cost me $30.00 Thats a pretty hard price to beet.


----------



## beazyears (Sep 26, 2013)

POR 15, its hands down the best, most durable paint you can buy. Check out their site.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

Depends what you want, if you just want a cheap camo
Rattle can stuff would work but if you want highend then powder coat or automotive primer and paint, duracoat looks solid too. Automotive would give you the most choices if you wanted something custom.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't found a rattle can paint that will hold up. they're just too chip prone and your bow ends up looking like garbage in short time. the rattle can paints can't have the hardeners added to them, because the added hardener really shortens shelf life, and that means the cans can't sit on the store shelves for very long. 
it's best to do all the prep work yourself and then have your riser either painted by a commercial body shop, or powder coated. for what it will cost, you'll have a much better , longer lasting paint job.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

DURACOAT!... i've done a few of my guns and it's like an addiction!!.. i've been tempted to do my experience


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I know a guy who years back took a sharpie to his bow, one of the funniest threads on AT ever.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

i used a automotive primer and clear coat and krylon fusion rattle can for colors and then bought the diy dip kit in asat and it looks ok. it does chip easier than I thought it would so in this off season i think i am going to strip it all back down and have it powder coated. I have over $100 in mine doing it myself and a month of not being able to shoot it to let it cure between coats. IMO and experience just get it powder coated. I have also had a bow professionally dipped and it was not durable enough for me either.


----------



## npauls (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use plastidip on the riser of their bow?

I am thinking of possibly trying that on a bow to see how it does. I figure if I don't like it then I can peel it off and try something else but if it works it should be a nice solid coating that won't chip or scratch.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

npauls, I have used the PlastiDip spray on the limbs of a recurve bow. Wiped them down with denatured alcohol and applied four coats. They looked great initially but the resulting finish is not very durable. The edges of the limbs wore through just putting the bow in and out of the case. The good thing about this stuff is that you can just peel it off with your fingers.


----------



## bob cooly (Aug 28, 2011)

I used to camo my rifles with Krylon auto primers in various colors. Just cleaned gun with alcohol and painted, held up very good and if it got nicked up I just touched it up. Fooled a lot of Coyotes with a 17 Remington masked off scope and sprayed away. My desert camo was good enough that you did not want to lay the rifle down and walk away very far. Don't know why it would not work on a bow.


----------

